# Mexican Giant White Corn



## toni1948 (Apr 17, 2007)

Has anyone out there ever used Giant White Corn or Maiz Mote Pelado?  I purchased a bag and now I don't know what to do with it.  Do you cook it like beans with meat?  What do you serve with it?

                                               Toni


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 17, 2007)

You might look at this.

Corn Snacks, Oven Roasted Recipe..


----------

